# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Scrapmetal Roof Window Glitch

## Freefall552

This spot is great if you have a silenced weapon, since people don't expect you to be laying on the girders in the roof!

----------

